# Disable start stop



## tiberiu11 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, 

I have an Audi A5 2.0 TDI with Start Stop system. Is there any way that I can disable it via vag com so when I turn on the engine it is not active? I live in a town with very few signal lights, mostly roundabouts, so I idle only for a couple of seconds, this system does not help me much. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

If you have VCDS, please post an Auto-Scan. 

-Uwe-


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow I want Start Stop on my TDI! Took bad its not as easy as flipping a switch to add it


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

I think start stop has to be the most stupidist thing invented, the amount of traffic lights and junctions here in the uk would leave you with a flat battery in a very short period of time.

I had a mini pull up next to me and the engine cut out and within seconds of the car stopping the engine cutting out the lights changed and the engine had to then start up and the car pull off.

All the other traffic had pulled off yet the mini has to restart and then pull off.

The flaming engine was only off for less than 5 seconds, bloody pointless, but more to the point if every car had this congestion and delayed vehicle pulling off times would only add to congestion!

I wouldnt like to be giving the car some high rpm full throttle driving only to pull up at a junction and the engine cuts out leaving the turbo glowing or at the very least red hot without oil and coolant flowing through it!

Oh but manufacturers love owner ignorance, once apon a time they would tell you how to look after a turbocharged vehicle, ie let it cool down before just shutting the engine off if you've just come off the highway.

But now they say nothing, should the turbocharger screw up, they would gladly sell you another, and let you do the same thing.

Just like the reverse gear crunchers and just call it ''wear and tear'' more like ''owners abuse''

I am the only guy in my street which knows how to engage reverse without crunching.

Rant over....


----------



## tiberiu11 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, I do not own a VCDS cable, however I am interested if it is possible to disable it with VCDS, because if it is I will purchase one.

I agree with animaniac, it is totally pointless to have Start stop for just 5 seconds at a traffic light, the battery would be dead in no time.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

tiberiu11 said:


> Hello, I do not own a VCDS cable, however I am interested if it is possible to disable it with VCDS, because if it is I will purchase one.


VCDS is not able to disable start/stop completely nor do we plan on adding that functionality.



tiberiu11 said:


> I agree with animaniac, it is totally pointless to have Start stop for just 5 seconds at a traffic light, the battery would be dead in no time.


I suggest you spend more time understanding the system before you make such comments, once you have read the documentation and understood the concept you will most likely change your statement.


----------



## tiberiu11 (Jun 7, 2011)

Theresias said:


> VCDS is not able to disable start/stop completely nor do we plan on adding that functionality.


I understand this, but is there a way to make it default to off when starting the engine? This way I can press the button to activate it? I do not want to disable it completely, I just want it to better help me, especially since I have no use for it in the city where I live. Thank you.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

According to vw

Our efficient Start-Stop technology cuts emissions and saves fuel by automatically switching off your engine when waiting in queues or at traffic lights.

*Driving in towns involves a lot of stopping and starting*, waiting in queues or at traffic lights. And while your engine is ticking over, it's using fuel. Our efficient Stop/Start technology, introduced on the Passat BlueMotion, stops this waste, cutting CO2 emissions and saving fuel.

The Stop/Start system means your car can virtually stop its engine by itself. It works through the clutch, so when you come to a standstill, you just select neutral gear, release the clutch and the engine switches off with a Start/Stop symbol appearing on the dashboard. When you want to move off again you simply dip the clutch, the engine restarts and you can select first gear and pull away. The system can easily be deactivated, if you wish, by a switch within easy reach.

Now for my speach--------------

Vw says


> Driving in towns involves a lot of stopping and starting


Well if theres lot of stopping and starting going on now just wait until everycar has start /stop then there it will involve a lot one hell of alot, and did you know on start up diesel engines produce the most carcinogenic checmical known to man!

Good job theres a switch on them to turn it off because when i end up being forced into a car fitted with start stop i wouldnt like to choose between having both my leg and clutch release bearing being hammered at stops or if i rest my leg having to fork out not sure how much for a combined starter alternator when it packs in with the words from vw alot of starting and stopping!

It's about time the governments of the world started to do something about them causing congestion instead of making peoples engines cut out, if the roads were designed and built properly we'd get from A to B as fast and as safely as possible! yet it's as slow and as dangerous as possible!

One guy said on some forum about this start stop thing that engines fire up straight away theses days and that starters don't wear like they used to!

Well he should pay my neighbour with a tdi jeep a visit it's 2009 plate and cranks ages when it gets cold and cranks forever when it snows!

I don't remember my start motors on the mk2 1.8 mk3 vr6 ever making a noise but the starter motors on the mk4 golfs seat leons etc anything 12 years or newer make a right noise!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

animaniac, these rants are off-topic here. Maybe you should start a thread about Start/Stop in the Car Lounge.

-Uwe-


----------

